# Camp axe forge along



## choctawlb (Dec 14, 2010)

OK I'm gonna try and post this where it makes sense, but we will see

we are starting out with a piece of flatebar 10" long

Got the fire right

Gonna use the fuller on the back of the hammer to draw out the center of the bar

Fullering marks across the bar to draw out and thin the center

The center is now drawn and thinned

another veiw across the anvil

used the fullering tool to spread the blade area

heated the poll and folded the blades together

The finished head ready to be cleaned up. I wanted to post some forge welding pictures of the tool steel bit welding in , but was by myself and you can't loose concentration when forge welding or you will end up with a fancy paperweight. lol Guess it would help if I knew how to post descriptions under each picture right, but maybe Nick can clean it up some.
Ken


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2010)

That's some fine lookin Blacksmith work you're doin there. I've always admired folks that had the talent for that trade.


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 14, 2010)

I appreciate the fine comment, it was something that came easily to me once I started dabbling with it. I later found out that it was a family trade until after the Civil War, so I guess it was programed in my genes. It is something that has intrigued me since childhood, and a hobby that I have had the pleasure of learning from several great smiths.
Ken


----------



## Buck (Dec 14, 2010)

Cool thread Ken!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Ken...I can see where this could becomes habit forming! Right interesting stuff...


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 15, 2010)

Good job professor, thanks!


----------



## dpoole (Dec 15, 2010)

might fine weather for smittin lately also!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice work Mr. Purdy how is it you make handle fit right do you bend it around something the same size as your handle ?


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool Ken!!!!!! Thanks for the pictures......would enjoy  seeing more!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2010)

Dadgum, that`s a nice one!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking at the pic's makes me appreciate even more my Ken Purdy camp ax. Man, I love the way it works a stave.

Thanks for the tutorial Ken!!!


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 17, 2010)

Joey , 
To answer your question about the handle fit, I have a drift the size and shape of a tomahawk handle that I drive into the poll while it's hot , and it retains that shape after it cools. Al I am glad yours is working out so well for you, on the staves. There is a lot that goes into making one, and there is no automated process that i know of that will give you the high carbon steel/ low carbon steel mesh that you get with a tool steel bit forge welded in the center. It allows you to keep more hardness in the blade without the brittleness of a solid tool steel head. The Japanese used the same method in the early swords before they started making damascus later on.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2010)

Perfessor, I got a picture of one I want you to forge for me, that will be buried with me when my time here is done.  Think you can do that?


----------



## ox rider (Dec 18, 2010)

That is way Kool


----------

